# Centrist memes



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2021)

We have both left and right wing meme threads, let's make a thread for the true villains of today's political landscape.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Lone MacReady (Mar 2, 2021)

Centrism, as bad as Tim Pool's fence sitting fetish.


----------



## pussy raptor (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 2, 2021)

Lone MacReady said:


> Centrism, as bad as Tim Pool's fence sitting fetish.


Centrism, when normal people refuse to play with political autists.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 2, 2021)

centrists are dirty fence sitters who need to pick a side or face the wrath of my pet robo hitler


----------



## Mal0 (Mar 2, 2021)

I SPECIFICALLY remember seeing this image posted on reddit around thanksgiving a year or two ago. OP commented "How it feels to be a centrist at family events".

I forgot what subreddit it was from, but I remember it being completely unironic.




Spoiler: Made my own version


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 2, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> centrists are dirty fence sitters who need to pick a side or face the wrath of my pet robo hitler


I'll just watch you stew in your own anger from atop my ivory fencepost.


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Mar 2, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I'll just watch you stew in your own anger from atop my ivory fencepost.


You will never be a woman


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 2, 2021)

Hempsoap said:


> You will never be a woman


I've already accepted that I'm immature for my age.


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 2, 2021)

WolfeTone said:


> View attachment 1963949


Here we have the atlas of Autism Mundus.


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 2, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Here we have the atlas of Autism Mundus.


I hear Grillistan is lovely in Autumn


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Mar 24, 2021)

This classic internet image is the true meaning and spirit of centricism.


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll keep this thread on life support for as long as I have to


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## User names must be unique (Apr 23, 2021)

Lowlife Adventures said:


> View attachment 2111564


Grill in peace


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 23, 2021)

So far, all I see for "centrist" memes are five panel political charts and grilling memes. Boring.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> So far, all I see for "centrist" memes are five panel political charts and grilling memes. Boring.


Well yeah, anything else would be radical.


----------



## Monolith (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Niggerman (May 10, 2021)

all flithy centrist belong in camps


----------



## The Last Stand (May 13, 2021)

Does this count?


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 13, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 2165877
> 
> Does this count?


I'm indifferent towards it

So maybe?


----------



## Wulfpack Legend (May 15, 2021)




----------



## DyingStarsForever (May 15, 2021)

The OG


----------



## WolfeTone (May 24, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (May 24, 2021)

It's centrist to me.


----------



## WolfeTone (May 24, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @Pentaborane.


----------



## Pentaborane (May 25, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Hate (Jun 11, 2021)

WolfeTone said:


> View attachment 2074853


For the Lib Left one: It's insane how one group of people can have so much self-hatred. If you can't be okay with yourself, you have no right to speak and promote ideas


----------



## LmaoCow (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Monolith (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 23, 2021)

Time to grill!


----------



## WolfeTone (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Lowlife Adventures (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 10, 2021)

Lowlife Adventures said:


> View attachment 2332027


>not being a centrist just because you can piss off the most number of people at any given time and place


----------



## WolfeTone (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bill Dauterive (Oct 7, 2021)

Based


----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Wulfpack Legend (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## WolfeTone (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 8, 2022)

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because both sides had a pretty good point.
Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because both sides had a pretty good point
Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because  both sides had a pretty good point
Then they came for me — but they should have kept a civil tone


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 14, 2022)

Lucky Jim said:


> First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because both sides had a pretty good point.
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
> Because both sides had a pretty good point
> ...


First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because they make the world into a fucking shithole.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 14, 2022)

Troonologist PhD said:


> First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because they make the world into a fucking shithole.



Right but it's the centrist version so both sides have a point


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 5, 2022)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 3147730


Now make them kiss


----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## WolfeTone (May 30, 2022)




----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 27, 2022)




----------

